# Sad, sad day... Ends with a rainbow!! (Video)



## jmsim93 (Dec 10, 2011)

Christmas has begun with the first trip of the season.  My husband and I took our three sons out of school on Friday so that we could spend plenty of time with our family.  All of the excitement of packing presents, goodies and suitcases filled everyone with the Christmas spirit.  My in-laws take care of our goats and animals while we are away.  Our most beloved pet is our dog, Caspian.  He is a full-blood Maltese and is part of the family.  He is an indoor dog but he loves to romp and play, going in and out throughout the day.  My mother-in-law doesn't let him stay inside except at night when she puts him in a bathroom to keep him warm and safe.  We were all ready to go and Caspian knew we were leaving.  As usual he got all excited and followed us up to the in-laws...my husband accidentally ran over him on the way.

Words cannot describe the horror of what happened for the next three hours.  My sons screamed, cried and wailed for what seemed like an eternity.  The boys did not want to stay home and wanted to continue on our trip.  We buried him, said goodbye and got on the road...it was the longest 4 hour drive in history.  We have tried to keep positive, but it has been very hard.  We are about ready to return home.  None of us want to go back and face the sadness there.  Please pray for my family.  We are all grieving and very sad.


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 10, 2011)

I am so sorry. Your entire family is in my prayers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  Losing a beloved pet is one of the hardest things a family can go through.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to all of you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Christmas has begun with the first trip of the season.  My husband and I took our three sons out of school on Friday so that we could spend plenty of time with our family.  All of the excitement of packing presents, goodies and suitcases filled everyone with the Christmas spirit.  My in-laws take care of our goats and animals while we are away.  Our most beloved pet is our dog, Caspian.  He is a full-blood Maltese and is part of the family.  He is an indoor dog but he loves to romp and play, going in and out throughout the day.  My mother-in-law doesn't let him stay inside except at night when she puts him in a bathroom to keep him warm and safe.  We were all ready to go and Caspian knew we were leaving.  As usual he got all excited and followed us up to the in-laws...my husband accidentally ran over him on the way.
> 
> Words cannot describe the horror of what happened for the next three hours.  My sons screamed, cried and wailed for what seemed like an eternity.  The boys did not want to stay home and wanted to continue on our trip.  We buried him, said goodbye and got on the road...it was the longest 4 hour drive in history.  We have tried to keep positive, but it has been very hard.  We are about ready to return home.  None of us want to go back and face the sadness there.  Please pray for my family.  We are all grieving and very sad.


 So sorry to hear that, I could not even imagine. I will be praying for you and your family. So sorry, I wish the best for you and your family.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 11, 2011)

So, so sorry for your tragedy.  My heartfelt condolences for your loss of your beloved pet.  Your family is in my thoughts as you return home.  

K


----------



## jmsim93 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you, everyone.  It helps to know others are praying and have gone through the same.


----------



## elevan (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

ohhh .... I will pray for you and your family ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Thank you, everyone.  It helps to know others are praying and have gone through the same.


It does make it nice, so know that we are here for you anytime you need to talk, cry, or just update us. Take care.


----------



## jmsim93 (Dec 11, 2011)

I do have an update...a blessing.    My boys have already started begging for another puppy.  Unfortunately, we do not have the money for another Maltese.  We are in love with the breed and would not want anything else at this point.  I began looking for another dog but the cheapest we could find was $300.  NOT IN THE BUDGET!  Not only do we have Christmas, but also 2 son's birthdays, my mother's birthday, my anniversary and my nieces birthday.  We are also self-employed and right now we have no guitar orders coming in (my husband builds custom acoustic guitars).  We prepared the boys that it would probably be a long time before we could afford another.  Today we got the news that a friend's sister breeds Maltese and he would get us one on the next litter.  This is a true answer to prayer...God is good.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> I do have an update...a blessing.    My boys have already started begging for another puppy.  Unfortunately, we do not have the money for another Maltese.  We are in love with the breed and would not want anything else at this point.  I began looking for another dog but the cheapest we could find was $300.  NOT IN THE BUDGET!  Not only do we have Christmas, but also 2 son's birthdays, my mother's birthday, my anniversary and my nieces birthday.  We are also self-employed and right now we have no guitar orders coming in (my husband builds custom acoustic guitars).  We prepared the boys that it would probably be a long time before we could afford another.  Today we got the news that a friend's sister breeds Maltese and he would get us one on the next litter.  This is a true answer to prayer...God is good.


 Well that's good to hear about the kids wanting to get another puppy, and that you know of someone that is willing to help! Thank you so much for the update. God is good indeed. That's neat that your husband builds acoustic guitars, my husband is a guitarist.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> I do have an update...a blessing.    My boys have already started begging for another puppy.  Unfortunately, we do not have the money for another Maltese.  We are in love with the breed and would not want anything else at this point.  I began looking for another dog but the cheapest we could find was $300.  NOT IN THE BUDGET!  Not only do we have Christmas, but also 2 son's birthdays, my mother's birthday, my anniversary and my nieces birthday.  We are also self-employed and right now we have no guitar orders coming in (my husband builds custom acoustic guitars).  We prepared the boys that it would probably be a long time before we could afford another.  Today we got the news that a friend's sister breeds Maltese and he would get us one on the next litter.  This is a true answer to prayer...God is good.


 God heard your prayers !!!  We will need pics when the puppies come !!


----------



## jmsim93 (Dec 11, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> jmsim93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you...he is very, very talented.  For anyone interested in seeing his work, here is a link:

www.simpsonguitars.com


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I am going to show my husband when he has a chance. What beautiful guitars.


----------



## jmsim93 (Dec 15, 2011)

Here is our sweet little Pippin!  My boys are thrilled.  They are still really sad about Caspian, but it helps having a new member of the family to start memories with.  Thanks for all the prayers...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 15, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Here is our sweet little Pippin!  My boys are thrilled.  They are still really sad about Caspian, but it helps having a new member of the family to start memories with.  Thanks for all the prayers...
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/...192314937_523944936_11871867_1123835347_n.jpg
> ...


Yeah!  Thanks for sharing, so happy to hear that. You are a very strong momma for your family. Hope that this little pup is a good one, and the memories are great! Thanks for the update. Pippin is adorable.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

YAH PIPPIN !!! you saved the day !!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations on your new dog.  What a sweetie.   

Wishing you all the best with her.   And many special memories.  

And by the smile on your face, you are just as thrilled to have her as the boys.  

K


----------



## jmsim93 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your new dog.  What a sweetie.
> 
> Wishing you all the best with her.   And many special memories.
> 
> ...


That is the truth!    I'm more in love than anyone!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that is the cutest picture. Good job, and thanks for sharing. How is it going with her?


----------



## jmsim93 (Dec 16, 2011)

He is a labor of love...no sleep the last two nights!  All part of the bonding experience.  My goats are jealous...they aren't getting all of the attention right now.  LOL


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> He is a labor of love...no sleep the last two nights!  All part of the bonding experience.  My goats are jealous...they aren't getting all of the attention right now.  LOL


So sorry I said her. Sorry to hear about no sleep, hopefully that will end soon. Is it because he has to go potty in the middle of the night or he is just missing mommy and sibs?  I bet the are jealous, hopefully they don't figure out how to get out, and end up in the house demanding attention.


----------



## jmsim93 (Dec 16, 2011)

I think he is missing his mom and litter.  It will take a little time but I know he will adjust.  He is very loved!  I'm trying to not give him TOO much attention so he doesn't become a brat!  LOL  We have to resist the temptation to hold him every second.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

I understand not wanting a brat, but dang is it hard not to hold something so cute! I agree with you. I am sure he will adjust too. You can tell he is loved. Happy to hear that you and your family is happy.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

So cute ....


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> I think he is missing his mom and litter.  It will take a little time but I know he will adjust.  He is very loved!  I'm trying to not give him TOO much attention so he doesn't become a brat!  LOL  We have to resist the temptation to hold him every second.


Good Luck.  I melt every time I look at his pic.  Wishing you all the success to stop that temptation of holding him all the time.  I'm sure after the adjustment period, he will be truly a joy.  

Thanks for sharing.

K


----------



## jmsim93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Just for fun I posted the boys reaction when they got home from school...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5wp9i4t36A&feature=g-upl&context=G22ca9e5AUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Just for fun I posted the boys reaction when they got home from school...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5wp9i4t36A&feature=g-upl&context=G22ca9e5AUAAAAAAAAAA


 That was so great to see them so happy!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Just for fun I posted the boys reaction when they got home from school...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5wp9i4t36A&feature=g-upl&context=G22ca9e5AUAAAAAAAAAA


Thanks for sharing that precious moment with your boys and the newest family member.  

What a lovely family you have.  

K


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 17, 2011)

I LOVE the way your boys are so well behaved!!!

Despite their excitement, they obviously obeyed the rules and removed their shoes.  But the biggest thing for me was the INSTANT hug for the gentleman sitting on the couch and the way each child took his turn and passed the pup to the next one without being told.

Goodness, I LOVE seeing happy well trained children!

oh, and the puppy was cute too.


----------



## jmsim93 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> jmsim93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!  They are very special!


----------



## jmsim93 (Dec 20, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I LOVE the way your boys are so well behaved!!!
> 
> Despite their excitement, they obviously obeyed the rules and removed their shoes.  But the biggest thing for me was the INSTANT hug for the gentleman sitting on the couch and the way each child took his turn and passed the pup to the next one without being told.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliment!  I have poured my life into my family.  It has been my life's goal to try to raise respectful, kind, godly men for a lucky lady some day.  
They are a true blessing from the Lord.


----------

